# old cd-rom pc games playable on vista?



## Picapik (Feb 8, 2008)

I am thinking about buying a laptop, and I want to play older games (a favorite of mine, septerra core (1999) and Fallout (the original). Has anyone tried these games (or any pre-2000 game) with vista, and do they work on vista or do I need to get a emulator. I have the original septerra core from back in the day when I bought it.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

Most will not work under XP, so I doubt they will play on Vista.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

(game.exe) properties, compatability mode, win95 /98 works under XP.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

scapedriver said:


> (game.exe) properties, compatability mode, win95 /98 works under XP.


That's what you think. I haven't been able to get a single '95/'98 game to run in compatibility mode.


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

bruiser said:


> That's what you think. I haven't been able to get a single '95/'98 game to run in compatibility mode.


Works under XP, does this work with Vista "not positive" possibly someone else has had luck under Vista.


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

I haven't got a single 95/98 game to run in compatibility mode in XP. What's the secret?


----------



## scapedriver (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.md4pc.com/questions/83.htm

http://planetcnc.gamespy.com/View.php?view=TechTroopers.Detail&id=7


----------



## skunknste (Jul 5, 2007)

Deus ex 1, system shock 2, fallout 2 and even arcanum works on my vista 32 system after installing some patch fixes for the games. Dont know about fallout 1 (never tried it yet) hope that helps.


----------



## UncleRico (Feb 9, 2008)

I am a Vista user, and it really disappoints me that older games do not work properly or at all.

A good classic that I love is Command & Conquer:Red Alert. The game will not run on anything under Windows 98.

Some games will come with new editions. C&C has a 10th anniversary edition, which works on newer OS's. So the older games that you enjoy, you may want to check if they have a newer version of it.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

The core of Vista and XP are the same they just have different GUI's.
But there are a few exceptions. One is in Vista 16-bit code is no longer supported. Meaning any game that runs in 16-bit (not colour) will not work in Vista (In XP 64-bit, 16-bit support was removed due to compatibility reasons).
Some games like C&C, Doom, Quake all the old stuff.
The reason 95 games dont work with Vista or XP is that of there time games where made in 16-bit, up until the late 98-2000 games where slowly coded in 32-bit (Altho the majority where still 16-bit until 2000.

There is a DOS emulator that you can use to run some old games on XP and Vista. There is also a Win95 emulator but you require a Win95 Disc for it to work.
I know where the DOS emulator is but not the 95.


----------

